# extra light install



## stinx (Feb 7, 2014)

All,
I recently purchased a Honda HSS928 with the on board electric start. I would like to mount another LED to the machine. MY issue is I know nothing about how to do it or what would be a good light. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Everything you need to know is in the Sticky section - Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums - Search Results If you can't find the answer to your questions here, it doesn't exist.
By the way, welcome!!!
Tim


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

aldfam4 said:


> Everything you need to know is in the Sticky section - Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums - Search Results If you can't find the answer to your questions here, it doesn't exist.
> By the way, welcome!!!
> Tim


Opps try this link - http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html
Superedge started this forum and it is loaded with great information from everyone contributing their expertise for lighting a snow blower.
Tim


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

You are probably ok if you are going from one incandescent light to two LED lights (assuming that the two LED lights combined amperage is less than the amperage of the single incandescent). 

But I am currently in the process of replacing the stator in a stand up jet ski because I ran 2 bilge pumps and burned out the "lighting" coil on the stator in the 94 Yamaha Super Jet 701cc. 

Yamaha stators of that vintage have three coils and one of them is called the lighting coil and, with repeated use over working it, it burned out the wiring. I am currently packaging up the oem stator with the burned out coil on it to send to JetSkiSolutions for rewinding. And putting in a cheap Chinese stator in the meantime.

Jet skis, snow blowers, lawn mowers, and other small engine stators are designed to put out only as much amperage as is needed for the system as it was designed. So to be safe, find out what amperage your current light draws and stay below that amperage with your combined LED lights.

Just something to think about.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Just wire it to the Battery. The lighting circuit on the HSS machine cannot support another big light anyway.

I added 2 18w pod lights to mine and wired it to the battery. My install was a bit overkill, but a simple on off switch will do the trick. 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/107177-hss928atd-few-modifications.html


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you do wire it to the battery you might want to consider parking it near an outlet so you can fully charge up the battery with a trickle charger after using the lights. If adding a second light is pulling more current out than the engine can produce you'll go out to start it only to find out the battery might be too low to do the job or worse, frozen because it was discharged.

I don't know what the output of the 928 circuit is but you'd want to stay under that if you want to be able to not have to charge it up occasionally.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

> If you do wire it to the battery you might want to consider parking it near an outlet so you can fully charge up the battery with a trickle charger after using the lights. If adding a second light is pulling more current out than the engine can produce you'll go out to start it only to find out the battery might be too low to do the job or worse, frozen because it was discharged.
> 
> I don't know what the output of the 928 circuit is but you'd want to stay under that if you want to be able to not have to charge it up occasionally.


I thought about that too. In my case, from a full charge and using my additional lights for 2 hours straight my battery read 12.4volts. Full charge voltage is typically 12.8 volts on a healthly battery.

Thats 2 18w lights, with one light youll have little to worry about. Plus you can simply shut the lights off and let the battery recharge at any moment.


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

My understanding is the new HSS electric start models have a larger charge coil than the older HS series. And the old HS models could easily handle two of the standard 18W lights no problem.


----------

